# GHOST Shop in Bayreuth??



## hunty (5. Mai 2006)

Hey,
wisst Ihr vielleicht, ob es in Bayreuth irgendwo einen Ghost Shop gibt, ich will mir ein Ghost Dual Pro zulegen, deshalb wäre es eben gut, wenn ich das direkt beim Händler möglichst in meiner Nähe machen könnte zwecks mal draufsetzen, fahren, etc...
Wo ich grad dabei bin...Wo krieg ich denn am besten ein neues Ghost Dual Pro her von vor 2006? Mir gefällt die 2006 Ausführung nicht wirklich, daher.
Danke schonmal im voraus.

Grüße,

Phil


----------



## J-FOX (6. Mai 2006)

Servus, also wegen nem Ghost-Shop würd ich mal hier suchen.
http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2006/dealers.php
Wegen nem älteren Ghost würd ich entweder im Internet nachschauen oder bei verschiedenen Ghost-Händlern nachfragen oder eben direkt bei Ghost in Waldsassen.
Viel glück beim suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hunty (6. Mai 2006)

Auf der Ghost Homepage unter dealer ist eben keiner verzeichnet, aber ich bin mir relativ sicher, schon von einem Shop in BT gehört zu haben.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (7. Mai 2006)

hunty schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber ich bin mir relativ sicher, schon von einem Shop in BT gehört zu haben.



Ausgeschlossen.


----------



## hunty (7. Mai 2006)

Wieso ausgeschlossen? Hier in Bt hab ich schon ein paar mit Ghost rumfahren sehen, und ich glaub nicht, dass die sich alle ihre bikes ausm i-net geholt haben. Aber gut, kann natürlich sein, ich glaub ich hoffe einfach zu stark


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (7. Mai 2006)

In Bt gibts definitiv keinen Ghosthändler....


----------



## hunty (8. Mai 2006)

Hmm ok, habt Ihr dann viell. ein paar gute Seiten parat, wo ich mir ein dual pro über internet kaufen kann? Die Modelle vor 2006 werden da dann wohl nur schwer zu finden sein, denke ich, aber was soll's.


----------



## Supah Gee (8. Mai 2006)

Ghost kommt doch aus Waldsasssen.....is doch net so weit von BT!
Und in Hof und Marktredwitz gibts auch shops


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2006)

In Mak beim Fabry.....zumindest gabs die da mal.
Und in Fichtelberg der, der müßte mittlerweile auch Geist haben. Weiß ich aber net ganz genau.

G.


----------



## hackbert67 (2. Juni 2006)

es gibt in bayreuth einen ghost händler
bismarckstr. 53 
bei hoyler kurt
ist daheim wenn der bus mit dem ghost aufkleber dasteht


----------

